# Windows Media Player Clean-Up



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys

Does anyone know hoe i can ask WMP to clean up dupe files on the library and dead links?!

Sometimes it asks me if i want it to do it after deleting a few files but lately this hasnt been happening


----------



## smith_ (Mar 6, 2009)

Follow these steps:
> Open Windows Media Player
> Tools
> Options
> Go to media library Tab
> Here you can add or deleted media library
> After that Go to the Privacy Tab
> Here you can clear it's histories and cookies


----------



## bradley27 (Jul 15, 2008)

i meant with WMP you cant actually see what files are dead till you actually click on them and when you have 2576 songs clicking on every individual file can be a little bit of a mountain to climb, so i was looking for a faster way of cleaning up the dead files in the player leaving only the working ones


----------

